

Ask HN: Hacker News Digest? - Tichy

It must have been done before, but I wonder about a way of reading hacker news just once per day. That is getting the best articles of the last 24h, possibly even by email. Is that available somewhere already.<p>If not, I suppose grabbing the articles from the last 24h and ordering by votes would be a valid approach?
======
mcav
Check out <http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

(via <http://news.ycombinator.com/lists> )

------
bgnm2000
That would largely defeat the purpose of hacker news, if I'm not mistaken
(only because I feel like it could easily become popular).

If you never see new unranked stories, how can you vote them up?

~~~
Tichy
Even now I don't think everybody visits the "new" site. Maybe the digest could
also include all submissions of the day (not sure how many there are on
average).

I just imagine it could help with procrastination problems.

